# Music Feeds the Soul



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2013)

Got this idea back when I was posting in the (very addictive) Song Title thread.  With our various age ranges and tastes (plus one real "I'm in the band" guy  ) I thought it would be interesting for us to have somewhere we can post links to songs we like.  In your first post you can even share what types of music you like or don't like.

I'll listen to practically anything, but I have a couple no-nos.  One is opera.  Thanks, but no.  And as a general rule I don't like jazz (unless it has a melody I can follow - think "Diane Krall") or country (unless it is heavy on the folksy - think Mary Chapin Carpenter).  And in my opinion it isn't "music" unless it has a melody somewhere in there.  That rules out a lot of urban/rap/electronically enhanced pop.  Guess I'm too old for that.

******

The song I want to share first is by one of my all-time favorite artists, Judy Collins.  Saw her in 1971 at Blossom Music Center, an outdoor venue with a covered auditorium area that opens to lawn seating.  Saw her again about 10 years ago in a small setting, perhaps 2000 seats, when she did a fundraiser for a private school in CT.  In those 3+ decades she hasn't lost pitch or breath capacity (she credited her treadmill).  The following video was just a few months before she turned 74.

In honor of all the Dads.  Have a good Fathers' Day:

Judy Collins "My Father" Live on Spinning On Air - YouTube


----------



## Claire (Jun 16, 2013)

My speakers are detatched (thought I was getting a new computer) but Judy Collins is an old fave of mine.  I'm 58, my husband 66, and Collins was hospitalized with my mother-in-law (TB) many years ago, so she has a special place in my heart.  

I, too, have rather eclectic tastes in music, but, in fact, I prefer music I know, especially old pop, rock & roll (not hard rock) and rock-a-billy.  But I joke that you'd swear I was 80 if you looked at my CD collection.  I like some classical, and a bit of country.  but most of the music I like to listen to, especially when working around the house or working out:  I confess to an addiction to 50s and 60s bubble gum!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2013)

> I'll listen to practically anything, but I have a couple no-nos.  One is  opera.  Thanks, but no.  And as a general rule I don't like jazz  (unless it has a melody I can follow - think "Diane Krall") or country  (unless it is heavy on the folksy - think Mary Chapin Carpenter).  And  in my opinion it isn't "music" unless it has a melody somewhere in  there.  That rules out a lot of urban/rap/electronically enhanced pop.   Guess I'm too old for that.



DG, I could have easily typed that myself and what a nice choice you have for today.
I've been missing my Daddy for 27 Father's Days this year.

Lately I've been turned on to Brazilian Radio on Pandora.  I don't quite know why, as I don't understand a word of the language, but the music just speaks to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2013)

I like a lot of pop and rock (not metal) music, for the most part. I do like jazz, but I usually listen to just instrumental and not singing. I like a little country, but very specific songs, like Carrie Underwood's "Before He Cheats" - I love the lyrics 

I love the Beatles, Eagles, Journey, Styx, Fleetwood Mac, Jackson 5, Michael solo - the bands that were big when I was a teenager (except the Beatles - my stepmother had all their albums and I used to listen to them constantly with huge earphones). Lately, I've been listening to a Sheryl Crow station on Pandora - it includes Adele, Jewel, the Eagles, Kid Rock, Norah Jones, Colbie Collait, etc. I like a lot of songs whose artists I don't know  Pandora is helping me with that.

Last winter, DH and I came across the Eagles reunion concert from 1994, Hell Freezes Over. I loved it so much, I bought the DVD. So here's Hotel California from that reunion concert.

The Eagles Reunion Concert When Hell Freezes Over, Hotel California inconcerttv on USTREAM. Pop


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 16, 2013)

I love the 60's but not limited to only that. Country is great. Actually only 2 I don't like - Opera and that thing they try to call music - Rap.

I do have more than a couple of favorites but these 2 probably pretty much top my list.

Stevie Nicks - Landslide - YouTube

Just like Jesse James - Cher (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm also more of a pop/rock kind of listener. As a former "I'm in the band guy", I've played a lot of different music and have bands I've liked from each era.

My wife and I have been on a concert binge for the last couple of years. A couple of months ago, we saw Fleetwood Mac. And in the next three weeks, we have tickets to 4 concerts: Bodeans, Pat Benetar, Cheap Trick, and Sheryl Crow. In September we're going to see the Eagles. First time I've seen them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2013)

I like most anything...might be easier to say what I don't like -Gangsta Rap.  I am married to a musician and there are guitar and guitar-like instruments all over the place.  Electric and Acoustic, amplifiers...

Just found this rendition of a favorite...

Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone") (Director's Cut) - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2013)

I like all kinds of music from different eras.  I enjoy Jackson Browne, Stevie Nicks, Peggy Lee, Cher and on and on.   I am attracted to music that you can listen to in the dark late at night when everyone else is sleeping and the house is still a drink in one hand and a cigarette in the other, wrist slashing music!  I don't smoke or drink anymore but, I still like to listen. 

Peggy Lee -- Is That All There Is? 1969 - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

Love that one, Bea.  I too like just about everything.  Even some rap.  I'm not as familiar with today's songs as I used to be, but I generally like what I hear.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 16, 2013)

Omigosh!  My taste in music runs the whole gamut.  The only music(?)I don't care for is rap and heavy metal, although I have listened to some bits of heavy metal that caught my fancy.  Rap....not likely.

I think my openness to all types of music came from a music appreciation professor I had in college.  It was his guidance that taught me to "appreciate" opera and other, what I had considered to be, highbrow or overly-sophisticated music fare.   As a result, to this day one of my favorite pieces is _Tristan and Isolde_.  I can close my eyes and get lost in the story of the music.  For more frivolous entertainment, I get a kick out of _The Mikado_ or _H.M.S. Pinafore._  These last two are considered operettas rather than the more serious "opera," which I also enjoy.

One of my favorite music genres is bluegrass and, as far as I am concerned, John Hartford is the master.  His melodies, expertise and skill on a myriad of instruments makes his music nothing short of magic.  He was a master storyteller and had a musical gift that hasn't been seen in a long, long while.  If you don't think you know him, all you need to know is that he wrote _Gentle on My Mind._

My music library includes everything from Frank Sinatra to Rod Stewart, to Tony Bennett, and Mariah Carey, Toby Keith, Keith Urban, Count Basie, Peggy Lee.....and more and more and more.....


----------



## buckytom (Jun 17, 2013)

i tried to  think of a genre of music that i don't like, but each time i thought of one, i remembered a few songs from each that i liked.

i thought of country, but then a bunch of songs from johnny cash, patsy cline (as sung by elmer fudd), right up to "red solo cup" came to mind.

opera: orff's "o fortuna", wagner's ring, "pagliacci", and "la boheme".


gangsta rap: public enemy, ll cool j, coolio, and black sheep.

old school rsp: digital underground, sugar hill, run dmc.


ok, so i gave up. i like everything. even indian and japanese when i'm in the mood and setting.

ok, wait. i just thought of one. i hate phillipino love songs.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 17, 2013)

Bucky, I bet I could suggest a couple of genre of music that you wouldn't like. I make my hubby wear head phones when he listens to his pipe organ concerts, bag pipe music, or Mongolian throat singers. Agh!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQICq2YBkcY


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2013)

Love the pipe organ, I can handle bagpipes, the throat singing, though...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love the pipe organ, I can handle bagpipes, the throat singing, though...



I have to agree....


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i tried to think of a genre of music that i don't like, but each time i thought of one, i remembered a few songs from each that i liked.
> 
> i thought of country, but then a bunch of songs from johnny cash, patsy cline (as sung by elmer fudd), right up to "red solo cup" came to mind.
> 
> ...


 
bt, my youngest used to listen to Gregorian Chant when he was studying. Not bad if it is in harmony, but that is hard to find. I blame myself for his taste in music. He grew up listening to Gregorian Chant, opera, classical, etc. I can listen to some of the old country songs, songs of the 50's, and a few songs of later years. But I do prefer the music that were my childhood lullabies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Bucky, I bet I could suggest a couple of genre of music that you wouldn't like. I make my hubby wear head phones when he listens to his pipe organ concerts, bag pipe music, or Mongolian throat singers. Agh!!!



Made it barely a half-minute into the video before both the kitty and I were crying out in discomfort!

I despised bagpipe music.  When we lived in our first apartment I was resting on the living room couch.  The woman in the unit across the hall cranked up her stereo with that stuff!  I thought I was going to have a heart attack from the sudden NOISE!  Years later the mall I worked at hosted the area's Patrolmens' Tattoo in our large, domed center of the mall.  We worked on the 2nd floor right by the dome.  When they came marching in through the doors leading to the main entrance and paraded into the center and played I actually got goosebumps.  WAY different than some scratchy record!  When there was a solitary player walking the grassy top of the perimeter wall he was playing taps at sunset.  Got all sniffly, then took my turn singing the National Anthem.  Quietly.  Only Himself was close enough to hear.  Yeah, I'm a flag-waving citizen of my country.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I love the 60's but not limited to only that. Country is great. Actually only 2 I don't like - Opera and that thing they try to call music - Rap.
> 
> I do have more than a couple of favorites but these 2 probably pretty much top my list....



Never was a fan of Cher's music personally, but she does have an outstanding set of pipes!  And I couldn't get into Stevie because she would be one of the women on Himself's "list" - IF I would even let him start one!   Once I got over my jealous wife phase I liked her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like all kinds of music from different eras.  I enjoy Jackson Browne, Stevie Nicks, *Peggy Lee*...



Aunt Bea, the local Cleveland Friday night movie show would play "Is That All There Is..." as it went off the air.  In that context, the song always makes me chuckle.  Not exactly the mood the composer and artist aimed for. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like most anything...might be easier to say what I don't like -Gangsta Rap.  I am married to a musician and there are guitar and guitar-like instruments all over the place.  Electric and Acoustic, amplifiers...
> 
> Just found this rendition of a favorite...
> 
> Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone") (Director's Cut) - YouTube



That is a really cool video!  Never saw it before, but now I want to see the movie - already added it to my "watch later" list at the library.  Not sure Himself would sit through it, but we have a smaller TV (20") that plays DVDs.  Take it into the sunroom, lay on the futon, kitty on my tummy...Oh Yeah!

******************

OK guys, I'm out of videos to watch!  Post more when you run across something good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is a really cool video!  Never saw it before, but now I want to see the movie - already added it to my "watch later" list at the library.  Not sure Himself would sit through it, but we have a smaller TV (20") that plays DVDs.  Take it into the sunroom, lay on the futon, kitty on my tummy...Oh Yeah!



I didn't know it was a movie...I just like the song.

You're Gonna Miss Me, Lulu and the Lampshades - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never was a fan of Cher's music personally, but she does have an outstanding set of pipes!  .



She got em from her Mother, not bad for 86 years old! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_BHGO-5pwc


----------



## vitauta (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg_ABWq6ndk


it's delta rae who does it for me lately. Lindsey, the dark-haired singer, ignites passions with her voice, like a young Sheryl crow on steroids. another of their songs, 'bottom of the river' was on sytycd earlier this week, setting that dance number on fire!....


----------



## vitauta (Aug 31, 2013)

JAKE BUGG - LIGHTNING BOLT - YouTube

wish we could trade our bieber for this bugg!  jake writes his own songs.  nice fresh sound, yes?


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

Um, so here is a YouTube link to The Saw Doctors with "Clare Island".   (Clare Island is a tiny island off the west coast of Ireland).  

Saw Doctors - Clare Island (full original studio version) HQ - YouTube

And yes, I know they are an aging bunch of rockers, but I've seen them live twice in Britain, and they were brilliant.   They really enjoy what they do. 

I know a lot of Americans have Irish ancestry so I wondered if any of you had heard of them or even seen them?


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

And here is the late Kirsty MacColl (She died aged only 41)   I love this, but my absolute favourite is probably her most famous song "Fairytale of New York". (A collaboration with The Pogues).  As far as I can gather, only Irish people "get" why it's a brilliant Christmas Day song.  (I still play it every Christmas day while I am cooking.)  Anyway, we are nowhere near Christmas so this is "There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis".     

THERE'S A GUY WORKS DOWN THE CHIP SHOP - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shrek likes Saw Doctors, so do I!  Didn't get a chance to listen to the second link, our show came back on.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek likes Saw Doctors, so do I! Didn't get a chance to listen to the second link, our show came back on.


 
So you know them? 

And what show dare I ask?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> So you know them?
> 
> And what show dare I ask?



We know them now, Shrek will be chasing videos on YouTube all night.

We are watching _Alaska State Troopers_.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We know them now, Shrek will be chasing videos on YouTube all night.
> 
> We are watching _Alaska State Troopers_.


 
Oh.  Is that a bad thing PF?  

Don't think AST has reached our shores yet...   (but it's only a matter of time!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Oh.  Is that a bad thing PF?
> 
> Don't think AST has reached our shores yet...   (but it's only a matter of time!)



Nope, keeps him happy and busy.  I can't deny him his love of music.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> And here is the late Kirsty MacColl (She died aged only 41)   I love this, but my absolute favourite is probably her most famous song "Fairytale of New York". (A collaboration with The Pogues).  As far as I can gather, only Irish people "get" why it's a brilliant Christmas Day song.  (I still play it every Christmas day while I am cooking.)  Anyway, we are nowhere near Christmas so this is "There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis".
> 
> THERE'S A GUY WORKS DOWN THE CHIP SHOP - YouTube



kc, thank you so much for bringing kirsty maccoll into my life today!  i have spent the last two hours on youtube, listening to her songs.  what a fascinating woman--a talented song-writer, singer and producer. her unflinching honesty, her ability to connect with her audience, to relate to universal themes with an authentic and intimate delivery, is what made people fall in love with her....i know i did. her latest period of latin-inspired music was so vibrant, playful and full of life. i am so sorry she is not alive today.

check out this docu on kirsty maccoll's life i just finished watching.  it includes snipets of her music from a body of work compiled by her throughout a diverse and everchanging musical career. bono offers some sincere words of praise and admiration for kirsty's contributions to the joshua tree album....

Kirsty - The Life And Songs Of Kirsty MacColl (Documentary) - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sad day in the music world*

Pete Seeger died today - at the ripe old age of 94. A symbol of "Forever Young", he was still performing live as recently as last September's Live Aid concert. He was a blessing to folk music and gave birth through his inspiration to so many musicians and groups that have come after him. In tribute, a classic number done by Pete and Arlo Guthrie (Woody's son and creator of that campy classic "Alice's Restaurant"):

Pete Seeger and Arlo Guthrie - Midnight Special - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is one of my son's videos....hope you like it. He has more stuff on his Youtube channel...http://www.youtube.com/user/ilvekyo?feature=watch
ilvekyo - judge (acoustic original session) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Jan 28, 2014)

hot damn, roch!  ilvekyo has come a long way with his music!  he has adopted a distinctly authentic and current vocal sound and style that is all his own. add to that a driving, rhythmic dance beat, and an accomplished backup band that adds layers of rich texture, and they bring it!  did you say that they entertain on cruise ships?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 28, 2014)

He is currently working on his own as a solo act on the Carnival Glory which sets off out of Miami every week playing guitar and singing cover songs. After he goes to Italy to visit his grandparents for a couple of weeks in May,  he will return to Ottawa to continue with his band Ilvekyo.  He is releasing an EP and is currently setting up a tour to support and promote it....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 10, 2014)

Bumping this for two reasons. First, to make sure it's close to the top so Rock can keep us updated on what's going on with his son's band. Second, to try and purge my latest earworm by sharing it.  EVERY time I call the health connector I'm told I'll get called back...or they will send that form (that I should have had a week or two ago) today...or...or..or. All I get is Promises!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDqhkWxPccg

Granted the song has nothing to do with health - unless you're talking about the health of a love-sick heart. But the chorus seems to creep into my mind every time someone "Promises" they'll do something...and then don't. 

The Michael Stanley Band was a rock group out of Cleveland in the 1970s and beyond. They were really popular in northeast Ohio...and Florida.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 11, 2014)

Turn up the speakers if you like Rock and Roll.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDGm-qV4FMk


----------



## vitauta (Aug 30, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^
alright, alright, alriiiight!
time to bump up a music thread.  i KNOW there're music hounds out there.  you guys are just not sharing.  or am i missing a more recent music thread?  hey tattrat, hey pf, hey gb, hey pag, et al....
here's a fun music quiz for some of you oldsters like me.  i got only 7 out of 12 right.  how bout you?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa/do-you-know-what-these-famous-songs-are-actually-about


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm a failure. I got only two right. And now, thanks to all the songs I saw flash by, I have one crazy earworm running through my head.  Thanks vit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got 4 right, but a few of them I've never heard of.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 30, 2014)

i didn't believe the lucy in the sky painting story then, don't believe it still.  that song was about an acid trip, and announced it as such with the title.  i was surprised about the meaning behind i shot the sheriff.  and maroon 5....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2016)

*Did a little thread dusting tonight...*

Thought I'd bump this again, because it's the only way I'll remember to give a shout-out to *Rock* - things still going OK for your son? I see that there are more videos on Youtube by Ilvekyo. Sounds good!

Also, with Christmas right around the corner, I thought I'd share yet another version of "Mary Did You Know?" that I found online. That song is probably one of my top five (or ten) favorite Christmas songs. This version is a bit...different. Hope you enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-In6ZXYR1A




Psst, hi vit! I hope you have a blessed Christmas in your new home...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2016)

Fun one, CG! 

I am loving Pentatonix this year. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifCWN5pJGIE


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2016)

And I can't get this song out of my head lately. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm officially obsessed. 

http://youtu.be/YYiMJ2bC65A


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm officially obsessed.
> 
> http://youtu.be/YYiMJ2bC65A



It's because Leonard Cohen recently died.  I've been playing the many versions, through the night, too!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's because Leonard Cohen recently died.  I've been playing the many versions, through the night, too!



Yes. I'm not sure why it's made such an impression on me, though. Serious earworm right now!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2016)

I've listened to that Pentatonix song before and never realized it was written by Leonard Cohen.  I also thought it was the Michael W. Smith song "Agnus Dei, Hallelujah". I figured you were just going along with Christmas themed songs in general. Guess I was wrong!

I never was much of a Leonard Cohen listener, but I did enjoy his songs that were sung by other artists.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm doing some serious dust-removal with this thread (might explain why I keep sneezing?), but I ran across a song this weekend that still has me smiling. It's called "The Thanksgiving Song". While the words are meaningful, the tune is hummable, and the singer's voice is pleasant, what I really liked when I hunted down a video was the creative way the lyrics are displayed. I hope you enjoy this as much as I did, even though Thanksgiving was over four days ago. And yet we're still eating turkey...






The fact that the video is so food-centric is a bonus, I think.


----------

